# Need help reading Blood test



## hogs4us2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Guys I’m needing help with interpreting my blood results in determining the proper dosage going forward.

Let me tell you where I met on my journey.

I’m a white 46-year-old male weighing 218 pounds I go to the gym one hour a day and have been for the past six months…… I’ve been on HRT for one month and just had blood work done in my testosterone level is still pretty low.

I have lost a considerable amount of fat due to the fact that I’ve cut out all my cards and sugar intake I’m taking vitamins it give me nine servings of fruit and vegetables and even a whole lot of good proteins such as chicken and salmon.

I’ve been following cashouts protocol of 100mg Cyp testosterone per week divided up into two shots every 84 hours.

I’m going to post my original blood work results first and then below that I’m going to post the blood results after having been on HRT for 30 days.

Test Name	Results	Units	Reference Ranges

Testosterone Total	252	ng/dL	241 – 827
Testosterone Free	0.95	ng/dL	0.95 – 4.30
Estradiol	13.7	pg/mL	10 – 42
Estrone	11.8	pg/mL	9 – 36
Estrogens total	25.5	pg/mL	19 – 69

PSA Screening	0.74	ng/mL	0.00 – 4.00

WBC	7.4	K/uL	3.8 – 10.8
RBC	5.11	M/uL	4.200 – 5180
Hemoglobin	14.5	g/dL	13.2 – 17.1
Hematocrit	43.4	%	38.5 – 50.0
MCV	84.9	fL	80.0 – 100.0
MCH	28.4	pg	27.0 – 33.0
MCHC	33.4	g/dL	32.0 – 36.0
RDW	14.4	%	11.0 – 15.0
Platelet count	320	K/uL	140 – 400
Neutrophils  #	4.09	K/uL	1.50 – 7.80
Neutrophils  %	55.3	%	17.0 – 80.0
Lymphocytes    #	2.53	K/uL	0.85 – 3.90
Lymphocytes    %	34.2	%	7.0 – 40.0
Monocytes   #	0.48	K/uL	0.20 – 0.95
Monocytes   %	6.5	%	1.5 – 11.0
Eosinophils  #	0.25	K/uL	0.02 – 0.50
Eosinophils  %	3.4	%	0.5 – 4.0
Basophilis %	0.5	%	0.0 – 20


Below is the blood work I just had done.


	Account Address



Age (Y/M/D)
46/4/1	Date of Birth
12/15/66	Sex
M	Fasting
Yes	
Patient Address
	Additional Information
Date and Time Collected
04/16/13 11:09	Date Entered
04/16/13	Date and Time Reported
04/17/13 07:17ET	Physician Name
PLUNK, O	NPI	Physician ID
Tests Ordered
CBC With Differential/Platelet;Comp. Metabolic Panel (14);Testosterone, Serum;Luteinizing Hormone(LH),
S;FSH, Serum;Estradiol
General Comments
PID: W_30978
TESTS                                                                          RESULT                       FLAG                          UNITS                   REFERENCE INTERVAL         LAB





WBC	5.0	x10E3/uL	4.0-10.5	01
RBC	5.29	x10E6/uL	4.14-5.80	01
Hemoglobin	14.6	g/dL	12.6-17.7	01
Hematocrit	44.1	%	37.5-51.0	01
MCV	83	fL	79-97	01
MCH	27.6	pg	26.6-33.0	01
MCHC	33.1	g/dL	31.5-35.7	01
RDW	13.9	%	12.3-15.4	01
Platelets	274	x10E3/uL	140-415	01
Neutrophils	44	%	40-74	01
Lymphs	42	%	14-46	01
Monocytes	9	%	4-13	01
Eos	5	%	0-7	01
Basos	0	%	0-3	01
Neutrophils (Absolute)	2.2	x10E3/uL	1.8-7.8	01
Lymphs (Absolute)	2.1	x10E3/uL	0.7-4.5	01
Monocytes(Absolute)	0.4	x10E3/uL	0.1-1.0	01
Eos (Absolute)	0.2	x10E3/uL	0.0-0.4	01
Baso (Absolute)	0.0	x10E3/uL	0.0-0.2	01
Immature Granulocytes	0	%	0-2	01
Immature Grans (Abs)	0.0	x10E3/uL	0.0-0.1	01
Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)
Glucose, Serum	79	mg/dL	65-99	01
BUN	27	High	mg/dL	6-24	01
Creatinine, Serum	0.89	mg/dL	0.76-1.27	01
eGFR If NonAfricn Am	103	mL/min/1.73	>59	01
eGFR If Africn Am	119	mL/min/1.73	>59	01
BUN/Creatinine Ratio	30	High	9-20	01
Sodium, Serum	141	mmol/L	134-144	01




















Chloride, Serum	101	mmol/L	97-108	01
Carbon Dioxide, Total	24	mmol/L	20-32	01
Calcium, Serum	9.3	mg/dL	8.7-10.2	01
Protein, Total, Serum	7.1	g/dL	6.0-8.5	01
Albumin, Serum	4.6	g/dL	3.5-5.5	01
Globulin, Total	2.5	g/dL	1.5-4.5	01
A/G Ratio	1.8	1.1-2.5	01
Bilirubin, Total	0.5	mg/dL	0.0-1.2	01
Alkaline Phosphatase, S	49	IU/L	25-150	01
AST (SGOT)	22	IU/L	0-40	01
ALT (SGPT)	29	IU/L	0-44	01
Testosterone, Serum
Testosterone, Serum	407	ng/dL	348-1197	01
Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH	<0.2	Low	mIU/mL	1.7-8.6	01
FSH, Serum
FSH	0.3	Low	mIU/mL	1.5-12.4	01
Estradiol
Estradiol	25.8	pg/mL	7.6-42.6	01
Roche ECLIA methodology



01	MB  LabCorp Birmingham

Dir:  Elgin, John MD

1801 First Avenue South, Birmingham, AL
For inquiries, the physician may contact:  Branch: 205-581-3500	Lab: 205-581-3500
















04/17/13 12:58

FINAL REPORT                           Page 2 of 2


----------



## hogs4us2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Also I forgot to mention I'm not taking any other support medication with my test dosage as on now.

1. So what should  my new dosage of test be, to bring my  testosterone levels up? ?
2. Also should I take support medication such as AI with money dosage?


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 18, 2013)

I could be blind, but where are your post free test numbers? As I stated before your free test is what matters not your total. Also, not looking at your numbers how do you feel?


----------



## Cashout (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like the test and estrogen numbers almost doubled from base line from the 100 mg per week (2X 50 on M/Th) That is good to know. 

Have you noticed any change in how you feel? Mood? Performance?

Next, I would suggest that you consider an increase from 50 mg per shot on M/Th to 70-80 mg per shot on Mon/Thurs.

I would expect that your numbers will end up between 700-900 ng/dl and we may see an increase in E as well.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Cashout.

If I increase from 50 mg 2x week to 80mg 2 x week should I take any other support medication such as AI?


Thanks for all the help guys I love this board!


----------



## Cashout (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd take the "wait and see" approach to determine if it is needed. There is no point in jumping the gun and tossing in AI or whatever else if it is not clearly demonstrated that they are indeed necessary. You are going to be on HRT for the rest of your life, you want to accomplish the maximum effect possible to improve your health while using as little medication as possible.

Titrate up and retest again in 30-45 days to see where you are, then you can decide if further adjustments are necessary - one step at a time so you clearly know what effect is produced by each change.



hogs4us2 said:


> Cashout.
> 
> If I increase from 50 mg 2x week to 80mg 2 x week should I take any other support medication such as AI?
> 
> ...


----------



## hogs4us2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## RedLang (Apr 19, 2013)

What Cashout said. 

Its far easier to go slow initially, then the add multiple drugs into the mix and not know what is causing what side effect. 

Good luck and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## amore169 (Apr 19, 2013)

It took me years to figure out my own TRT protocol  (my own fault for not doing enough research), but by reading and with the help of great people I got my numbers where they need to be. Cashout has a great knowledge and he's one of the main guys who helped me understand how TRT works.


----------

